# BoooBooo Needs PC For Rs. 40000 (Please Help ASAP)



## booobooo (Nov 3, 2008)

I need a PC for under Rs. 40000.00 For Graphics & Multimedia Applications. Please Suggest me the right hardware and price. I want to stick to Intel Only. I am from Delhi. 

*Hardware **Brand **Description*
ATX Cabinet + SMPS
iBall (Benz)400 Watts Power Supply + 2 Front USB + 4 ROM + Xtra Fan Duct Black/Silver (24 Pin Power Supply Optional)

Processor
IntelCore 2 Duo E6600 (2.40 GHz 2x2 MB Of L2 Cache Upto 1066 MHz. FSB LGA 775)

Motherboard
IntelD965WH Original Or Express Chipset Family (Onboard Integrated GMA 900 Graphics) For CPU Socket 775HDDHitachi/Western Digital/Seagate250 GB SATA II 7200 RPM

RAM
Kingston/Transcend2 GB DDR II (Life Time) 533/667 Mhz.

DVD-RW ROM
SamsungWriter Drive (DVD/VCD/CD) Black

DVD ROM
SamsungDrive (DVD/VCD/CD) Black

Monitor
Samsung/Viewsonic17" TFT Screen Black + Response Time 8 ms (Samsung 740N Or Viewsonic VA1703)

LAN
D - Link10/100 Broadband Ready

Speakers
CreativeSBS Speakers 2.1 Channel

Keyboard + Mouse
LogitechMultimedia Black + Optical Black

Printer
HP PSC Black

FDD
Samsung1.4 Floppy Disc Black

IDE 
CablesRounded IDE Cables

UPS
Luminous600+ VA Black


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

MSI P35 Neo F - 4.9k
Intel C2D E8400 - 8.6k
2X2GB DDR2 800MHz - 3.6k
ViewSonic 19" LCD - 8.8k
Logitech Combo - 1k
Samsung DVD RW - 1.1k
WD 250 GB - 2.2k
Zebronics Cabinet - 1.2k
XpertVision 9600GT - 5.5k
PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS - 1.7k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 Speakers for around 1.2k

Total 40.3k

If u want Multimedia and gaming, dont get settle below this.

Other option was interchange the proccy and gfx card..
Instead of E8400 get a E7200 and save 2.8k.... Invest the 2.8k in gfx card and get a 8800GT for around 7.5k..(I read it somewhere in the forum)....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 3, 2008)

Use proper font


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ +1
I never read what he wrote there... I just give the configuration which comes for 40k.....


----------



## realdan (Nov 3, 2008)

must be encoded in a different language, please supply the decoder 

the config will be encoded and decoded here 
*Basic Guide Purchase a New System*


----------



## booobooo (Nov 4, 2008)

How About This...Does It Seem O.K. Please Advise...

Processor : Intel Core 2 Quad 8200                                                   	 : 10785.00
Mother Board : MSI P7NGM Digital (OnBoard nVidia GeForce 9300)    	 : 06700.00
RAM : Corsair DDRII 800 2GB X 2 = 4GB                                           	 : 04400.00
Cabinet : CoolMaster CM690                                                            	 : 03800.00
PSU : Corsair VX450                                                                        	 : 02500.00
Monitor : ViewSonic VA1921 19" Wide Screen                                 	  : 09000.00
KeyBoard : iBall Softkey Dark MM Plus                                             	  : 01000.00
HDD : Western Digital Caviar 250GB                                                	  : 03000.00
DVD-RW : Samsung Octo                                                                  	  : 01500.00
Exceptionally High Quality New Generation Cables                           	  : 01000.00
Total                                                                                               		  : 43685.00

Or This...

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E7200                                                   	  : 05760.00
Mother Board : MSI P7NGM Digital (OnBoard nVidia GeForce 9300)    	  : 06700.00
RAM : Corsair DDRII 800 2GB                                                           	  : 02200.00
Cabinet : CoolMaster CM690                                                            	  : 03800.00
PSU : Corsair VX450                                                                        	  : 02500.00
Monitor : ViewSonic VA1921 19" Wide Screen                                    	  : 09000.00
KeyBoard : iBall Softkey Dark MM Plus                                              	  : 01000.00
HDD : Western Digital Caviar 250GB                                                   	  : 03000.00
DVD-RW : Samsung Octo                                                                 	  : 01500.00
Exceptionally High Quality New Generation Cables                              	  : 01000.00
Total                                                                                               		  : 36460.00

Mouse :Logitech (Already Have)
Second DVD-RW (Already Have)
UPS : Luminous (Already Have)
Speakers : Creative 2.1 (Already Have)
LAN Card : D-Link (Already Have)
Existing Seagate Baracuda 40GB HDD To be Converted To External
OS : Will Use WinXP MCE + MS Office 2003 (Already Have)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

Dear BoooBooo, 

 CUD U PLS PUT DAT FONTS IN SMALL CAPS/SIZES 

Rest is Good...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 4, 2008)

Core 2 Quad 8200...

If u want a PC for multimedia and gaming, then the config suggested by u is not ok..
Coz there is no gaming w/o discrete gfx card.. And wth MSI P7N Digital Mobo did here...MSI P45 Neo F is way better than that... 
Just look at the config i quote.. thats the best one fall under the budget...
Otherwise choice is urs....
*Corsair VX450 - 2500....*

Dude where u get that price list.. the VX450W costs about 3.2k....


----------



## booobooo (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Core 2 Quad 8200...
> 
> If u want a PC for multimedia and gaming, then the config suggested by u is not ok..
> Coz there is no gaming w/o discrete gfx card.. And wth MSI P7N Digital Mobo did here...MSI P45 Neo F is way better than that...
> ...


 
Corsair VX450 for Rs. 2500.00 was quoted in Digit November Issue In Agent Section...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ U have to recheck that... Coz VX450W is 3.2k in market and even a CM EP500W is around 2.3k... 

BTW Thanks for using normal fonts instead of booboo fonts...
Just kidding


----------



## booobooo (Nov 5, 2008)

I Need The Computer For Graphics + Multimedia Work.

Is The Following Configuration Better. How Much For The MSI P45NeoF Motherboard...

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E7200                                                   	  : 05760.00
Mother Board : Please Suggest As I Cannot Get What I Want In Mkt.    	  : 06700.00
RAM : Corsair DDRII 800 2GB                                                           	  : 02200.00
Cabinet : CoolMaster CM690 (iBall Stunner Is Good)                               	  : 03800.00
PSU : Corsair VX450                                                                        	  : 02500.00
Monitor : ViewSonic VA1921 19" Wide Screen                                    	  : 09000.00
KeyBoard : iBall Softkey Dark MM Plus                                              	  : 01000.00
HDD : Western Digital Caviar 320GB                                                   	  : 03000.00
DVD-RW : Samsung Octo                                                                 	  : 01500.00
Exceptionally High Quality New Generation Cables                              	  : 01000.00
Total                                                                                                  : 36460.00

Mouse :Logitech (Already Have)
Second DVD-RW (Already Have)
UPS : Luminous (Already Have)
Speakers : Creative 2.1 (Already Have)
LAN Card : D-Link (Already Have)
Existing Seagate Baracuda 40GB HDD Convert To External Drive	                 : 1000.00
OS : Will Use WinXP MCE + MS Office 2003 (Already Have)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ No use getting MSI P45 Neo F if u dont have an idea to get a discrete gfx card, coz that Mobo doesnt have onboard IGP...
So get a MSI P35 Neo F for 4.9k and get atleast 8600GT for 3k...
Also get Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz for just 1700 Rs...


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 5, 2008)

he isn't much in gaming.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 5, 2008)

How About A nVidia GeForce 9300 Graphic Card.

I Am Not In gaming But Heavy Graphic & Media Applications need very near Specs.

I Want A Latest generation Board. Neo FP35 is very Old.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Then go for the config suggested by me in my first reply post in this thread...
Thats a real good config...
If u wish to spend a 1k more then replace the P35 Neo F with a P45 Neo F which is just 1k more and its newer P45 Chipset...


----------



## booobooo (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I Am Deciding On This...Please tell Me If This is A Compatible Configuration Where I Get The Most Of The CPU + MB World.

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz. 1333Mhz
Mother Board : ECS GF9300T-A 1333Mhz. DDR2/800Mhz.
RAM : Corsair DDRII 800 2GB            

Raj...I Need Your View On This.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2008)

^^
I dont know much abt that Mobo but AFA reviews i saw,the Mobo is a decent performer coz it has a decent onboard graphics and leaving this all its just 100$..(As per reviews)...

But since u need a system for performing Multimedia tasks, its not a good idea to have a Mobo with onboard IGP.... Onboard IGP's are real pain in a$$ if u start working with a resource intensive applications..That also means u waste the CPU power by w/o having proper GPU to accompany and share the process with CPU..

For the price they mentioned its OK, but not good... I advise u to get a P35/45 chipset mobo and a entry-level gfx card... like MSI + 8600GT/9500GT/9600GT.HD4670

And later get a high end GPU by saving money from now and u set to go....

Basic law is even a entry level gfx card is way better than a Onboard IGP....

Now the choice is urs.... 

*booobooo* - Dont use capital letter at all words start.... Just use it wherever neccessary....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

Go for :-

Intel C2Q 8200
MSI P45 Neo-F
1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
250GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Corsair VX450W
Zebronics Bijli cabby
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 6, 2008)

wait 2-3 months prices will be down


----------



## booobooo (Nov 6, 2008)

So Do I Go For The Following...Raj Dear.

Intel E8400
MSI P35 Neo-F
MSI 8800GT

How Much Will They Cost Me In Delhi...Nehru Place. Will This Trio Be Blazing Fast For Video Encoding And Decent Gaming.

is it Possible To Add A Graphics card later If I Buy MSI P45 Neo-F. does it have a slot for a graphic card besides it onboard graphhic card. i can always increase my ram from 2gb to 4gb to ensure it runs fast.

please help raj...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

booobooo said:


> So Do I Go For The Following...Raj Dear.
> 
> Intel E8400
> MSI P35 Neo-F
> ...



First of all ,MSI P45 Neo-F does not have any IGP and yes it has a PCI-ex16 2.0 which is better than the one on MSI P35 Neo-F which has a PCI-ex16 1.0 . But all grafix card will work on both mobos. 5-6% performance difference. So go for MSI P45 Neo-F. P35s are nearly obsolete. Go for 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM from Transcend or Kingston. 8800GT is old and hot. Though it performs very well and is around 8-9k, you have the Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 at 9.5k which is around 30-40% faster than it and serious VFM so go for it. All games will run without any hitch . Go for WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD for 4k. Serious VFM !! For the CPU, you have to decide. If gaming is more of a priority, go for E8400 and if rendering/designing is more of a prority, then go for a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200. Get the Dell 198WFP 19" LCD. Great monitor. Dont ignore the cabinet. Cabinet plays an important role. And as far as I can say, iBall sux. Stay away from it. Get a Cooler Master EliTe 330 cabinet and a good power supply to for this rig. For power supply, look at the Corsair VX450W or Cooler Master EP600W. Both are around 3.2-3.6k mark. Both are good but I prefer Corsair. For the optical drive, go get a Samsung SH-203B. Amazing one!! Get the Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers. Great for 2-3k. Sound card and Lan card are onboard so no need. With all these heavy duty hardware, you need a healthy UPS. How about Antec 850VA UPS. Antec's UPS are good and trusted. Get the Logitech Gaming G1 for the keyboard/mouse. Decent multimedia keyboard but a great mouse. Alas, if you need headphones, get the Sony MDR-XD200.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

Off the topic : booobooo name seems to be like a P**n name


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Off the topic : booobooo name seems to be like a P**n name



o_0, dont speak this kinda stuff here..... there are kids like me who cant even spell 1ntel .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

^^hahaha..funny Paranj..u r saying this after watching lots of s*x movies like Hostel etc etc 

Also who at the age of 42 is kid (seems fake age) 

Age 
42 

Join Date 
27-06-2008 

Total Posts 
7


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^lol.

I thought he was some 12yr kid by reading the thread title....

"Boooboo needs a PC" lolzz..



rajkumar_pb said:


> _*Core 2 Quad 8200...
> *_
> If u want a PC for multimedia and gaming, then the config suggested by u is not ok..
> Coz there is no gaming w/o discrete gfx card.. And wth MSI P7N Digital Mobo did here...MSI P45 Neo F is way better than that...
> ...



loludontknow8200 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

@BoooBooo: ek PC assembled karne ko itna mat soccho...go 4 VFM..coz almost 
u got every possible config as posted by others....

@Panranj & esumitkumar: pls, dont post such things if u dont  want ur posts 2 b cleaned...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

E8500
hd 4850 512 gddr3
P45 neo
2gig ddr2 800MHz
640gb wd 16 mb buffer
cm 600w
Vip cabinet


----------



## booobooo (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank You All for Your Wonderful Coments...Personally I Do Not Mind All The Pun You Guys Have Been Hitting At. Learning Is A Curve And I Want The Best For My Hard Earned Money.

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz.                         : 09100.00
Mother Board: MSI P45 Neo-F DDRII 1333Mhz. Support		    	  : 05700.00
Graphic Card: MSI 9600GT-T2D512 512MB				  : 06600.00
RAM: Corsair DDRII 800 2GB                                                           	  : 02000.00

This Is What I Feel Would Be Right For Video Encoding Etc. Please Comment. The Prices Are Checked As Of Today Morning.

Brand New:

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz.                         : 09100.00
Mother Board: MSI P45 Neo-F DDRII 1333Mhz. Support		    	  : 05700.00
Graphic Card: MSI 9600GT-T2D512 512MB				  : 06600.00
RAM: Corsair DDRII 800 2GB                                                           	  : 02000.00
Cabinet: iBall Stunner				                            : 01700.00
Monitor: View Sonic VA1921 19" Wide Screen                                    	  : 09000.00
HDD: Seagate 250GB ST3250620NS                                                   	  : 02300.00
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo SH-203B                                                            : 01300.00
VAT + Incidentals + High Quality Cables				  : 01300.00
*Total                                                                                              : 39000.00*


Existing Transfer:

Mouse: Logitech PS2
Key Board: TVS Gold PS2      
UPS: Luminous Tez 600 LX 
Speakers: Creative 2.1
LAN Card: D-Link
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo Technology                                                         
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 40GB HDD Slave
OS: Win XP MCE + MS Office 2003


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, I am not commenting anymore. I am seeing how you respond to our suggestions. I think you have not read any of them.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

booobooo said:


> Thank You All for Your Wonderful Coments...Personally I Do Not Mind All The Pun You Guys Have Been Hitting At. Learning Is A Curve And I Want The Best For My Hard Earned Money.
> 
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz. : 09100.00
> Mother Board: MSI P45 Neo-F DDRII 1333Mhz. Support              : 05700.00
> ...


 
Dont go for iBall Cabinet... they sux... Instead go for CoolerMaster Elite 330 Cabinet or a Zebronics Krish or Bijili Cabinet...


Where is the PSU?
You need a PSU in order to feed your system dude..
For that get a PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS - 1.7k or
CoolerMaster EP500W - 2.3k ...(Choice is urs)

And as for gfx card, get HD4670 if its available... coz AFAIK its more VFM than 9600GT...

Rest of the config seems good...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> OK, I am not commenting anymore. I am seeing how you respond to our suggestions. I think you have not read any of them.


 
Chill..bro...just follow the rules...& ur ok with it...dats it...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Dont go for iBall Cabinet... they sux... Instead go for CoolerMaster Elite 330 Cabinet or a Zebronics Krish or Bijili Cabinet...
> 
> 
> Where is the PSU?
> ...



See my BIG reply on page 1. It explains almost everything about cabby and PSU. Seems like he dznt want to listen to us so let him be .


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ lol.... i missed that... btw let us see what he decide


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

There is a  price margin of  between 9600 and 4670 . But 4670 blows away 9600 when it comes to performance


----------



## booobooo (Nov 10, 2008)

Do not get pissed KPower. I read all suggestions and thank everyone including you for taking out the time.

Thanks to : Raj + KPower + Karan + Bassam.

Finally this is what I bought. I have to see my economics + usage.

Brand New:

Graphics: Palit 9600GT 512MB : 06600.00
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz. : 09100.00
Mother Board: MSI P45 Neo-F DDRII 1333Mhz. Support : 05600.00
RAM: Kingston DDRII 800 2GB : 01350.00
Cabinet: iBall Diamond : 01100.00
PSU: CoolMaster 500W Extreme Edition : 02850.00
Monitor: View Sonic VA1918 10000:1 Contrast 19" Wide Screen : 09000.00
HDD: Seagate 250GB ST3250620A : 02300.00
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo SH-203B : 01300.00
KeyBoard: iBall Dark MM Plus : 00350.00
Mouse: Logitech : 00400.00
Pen Drive: Kingston 4GB Data Traveller : 00380.00

Existing Transfer:

UPS: Luminous Tez 600 LX 
Speakers: Creative 2.1
LAN Card: D-Link
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo Technology 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 40GB HDD Slave
OS: Win XP MCE + MS Office 2003

Once the Computer is Assembled I Will Let Know It's Performance.

I Have Nicknamed It 'Toofan'.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

You bought it...then Congo dude...

If not, then we strictly advice u to get CM Elite 330 Cabinet or Zebronics Antibiotic instead of iBall one...It sux man....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice BB... but I told you to stay away from iBall cabby... you could have the Zebronics Bijli cabby in just Rs500 more.... anyways now, dont regret it and be happy..congo.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 11, 2008)

Raj...It Was Too Expensive For Me. I Have Barely Squeezed This Money.

KPower...I Actually Got A Good Deal On The iBall + Added 3 Extra Fans.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Its OK... booobooo..(i feel bit aweful when typing such a name...No offense meant)
The config seems more than enough for your usage you mentioned earlier....
Dude, do some game benchmarks and i was very interesting to watch how the 9600GT performs in the game...


----------



## booobooo (Nov 17, 2008)

The Motherboard can Be Overclocked To 1600Mhz.
The card Is Comparable To 8800 GT.
Added Another 2GB RAM = 4GB Now.
The Computer Is Bloody Fast...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

9600GT -> Renamed version of 8800GT...(Am i rite?...I heard it somewhere in this forum)

Anyway nice to hear that BB...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> 9600GT -> Renamed version of 8800GT...(Am i rite?...I heard it somewhere in this forum)
> 
> Anyway nice to hear that BB...



You are wrong. Its a renamed version of nothing. It was meant to replace 8600GTs at 6-7k. It does not meet the performance of an 8800GT.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh! The 9800GT one is what i am talking about..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^Ya.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 18, 2008)

The Performance Of 9600GT Is Exceptionally Near To 8800GT But For Much Less. Upgrade For 8800GT To 9800GT Will Be Available Soon As I have Heard.


----------

